# Prayers Neede for a friend!



## SurfRunner (May 22, 2004)

My wife's best friend, Sonia, has been battling cancer for about 2 years. The doctors told her yesterday that there is nothing they can do for her now and they are giving her about 2 more weeks to live.

I am not neccassarily asking for healing, although I know the Lord can intervene if He chooses to. Her family needs a lot of prayer, since they are taking this really hard. 

Sonia has a close walk with the Lord and she told my wife yesterday that she is ready to go be with Him.


----------



## Bay Gal (Jun 1, 2004)

Prayers sent for healing and comfort for Sonia, all her family and her friends in this difficult time.


----------



## luv2fish (Mar 21, 2005)

Oh Gracious Heavenly Father, Creator of All, We are coming to YOU humbly this morning, asking a petitition for Sonia. We are lifting her up to YOU and asking that you give her peace that passes all understanding.We praise YOU and glorify YOU knowing that Sonia is a child of God. Lord, we pray that YOUR will be done here, and we ask that YOU touch her family in a awesome way and let them know that YOU are in full control. THank you merciful Master for hearing our prayer, IN JESUS HOLY NAME, AMEN


----------



## Mrs Backlasher (Dec 19, 2004)

Lord God,

Nothing is too hard for you. Speak the word, Lord, and your servant will be healed. On Sonia's behalf I ask that she remain alive and be healthy to minister to her family, and to proclaim your word and your love to everyone around her.

Wrap Sonia in your Holy Spirit as though in a cocoon of love, blessing and healing. Infuse her will your supernatural energy and cast out all cancerous cells. Father, when doctors give up on your children, you delight to show yourself strong on behalf of those who love you.

Be with Sonia's friends and family. Give comfort and hope to them for the one they love.

In the name of Jesus I pray. Amen.


----------



## SurfRunner (May 22, 2004)

Sonia went to be with the Lord on Sunday. My wife stayed with her until she passed and said she left peacefully.

Her and her mother were the first to know Jesus in their home. Over the course of time, her entire family came to know Him. One of her brothers eventually became a pastor. I am sure it was a result from her living testimony as well as her prayers. That is the kind of legacy I want to leave.

Her family is greiving, but they have peace in hearts.


----------



## Mrs Backlasher (Dec 19, 2004)

Heavenly Father,

Your word tells us "Precious in the sight of the Lord is the death of his saints." You have received another one of your precious children into your everlasting kingdom. We praise you for the testimony of her life and death, and of her influence in her family which reached beyond her own physical limits.

Lord, be with Sonia's family and friends. Give them comfort, peace and precious memories of Sonia that they can cling to even as they must miss her terribly.

In the name of Jesus I pray. Amen.


----------



## luv2fish (Mar 21, 2005)

I am truly sorry, but as a Christian, I am rejoicing. I know the Lord and all HIS angels are celebrating this "Homecoming". We thank you Lord for the time Sonia spent here on YOUR earth and we glorify YOU for the promise of Sonias eternal life. I know she is with YOU.She is forever healed.She is Singing and praising around YOUR throne. Oh LOrd , I cant wait to see YOU, Please bless this family and fill their hearts and minds with YOUR love and anoint them with the Holy Ghost, so they can lead another soul to you. What a time to testify. In Jesus Name, AMEN


----------



## TXPalerider (May 21, 2004)

Prayers of comfort for the family sent.


----------



## activescrape (Jan 8, 2006)

What a treasure she sent ahead! Halleleuja


----------



## Blue Water Ho (May 21, 2004)

On the way. I hope and pray that she goes peacefully.


----------



## ComeFrom? (May 21, 2004)

Very sorry to hear that. Prayer sent. CF?


----------



## Bay Gal (Jun 1, 2004)

Yes, very sorry to hear that indeed. My sincere condolences, and prayers for comfort to family and friends.


----------

